# Questions on tying 6x8 exposed header to top plate



## EDI (Jun 2, 2010)

Here is an illustration that might help show what I'm asking:


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

You need steel straps at each end, both sides, or on top: http://www.strongtie.com/products/connectors/HRS-ST-PS-HST-LSTA.asp

1. What is the load above?

2. Why net- 6x8, is it green?

3. Did you solid block in the floor space below the jacks to the beam or crawl/basement below?

Be safe, Gary


----------



## EDI (Jun 2, 2010)

so tying from the top of the top plate to the top of the beam at both ends of the beam should be sufficient then?

1. What is the load above?

Will be a second floor; width of the house is 24', builder is going to use solid 24' joists so im guessing the outer walls will be taking most of the load?

2. Why net- 6x8, is it green?

it's rough sawn lumber, company said it was seasoned.

3. Did you solid block in the floor space below the jacks to the beam or crawl/basement below?

nope, but I sure will, thanks!


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

"so tying from the top of the top plate to the top of the beam at both ends of the beam should be sufficient then?" ----- Yes, use at least a 3' heavier duty one on each end. The Inspector should pass that...... 

"Will be a second floor; width of the house is 24', builder is going to use solid 24' joists so im guessing the outer walls will be taking most of the load?" ------- Yes, compare to 4-2x8's: http://ftp.resource.org/bsc.ca.gov/title24_part02_vol02_dice/title24_part02_vol02_page0376.pdf

I'd ask to see the paper work on the beam. A green 6x8 (S.P. #2) will support only 70# per lin.ft. with a rating in fiber bending of 975. But the same beam with 15% moisture content has a rating of fb 1300 psi. Big difference with your 12' loaded joists x 8' span x 50#per.sq.ft. rating for floors on a total load. 

1. Is it #2?

2. What is the fiber bending rating on the stamp or modulus of elasticity rating on the side in ink?

Be safe, Gary


----------

